# Martin Wheeler in Roanoke VA



## Lloyd (Aug 28, 2003)

Mr. Martin Wheeler,

A leading practitioner of the Russian Martial Art of Systema in the Western World, and a personal student of Vladimir Vasiliev will be presenting a 2 day seminar in Roanoke VA. Septtember 6th & 7th from 10:00am to 4:00pm both days. The theme of his seminar is "Maximum Results with Minimal Effort" Day one will deal with developing a firm understanding of Systema movement principles. Day two will build on the previous day and will cover dealing with multiple attackers and defending against assailants armed with a knife or gun. This will prove to be a fantastic learning experience for the beginner as well as the seasoned martial artist. The cost of this fantastic two day seminar is only $75! for advanced registration. For more information please contact Lloyd at 

540-389-6908

or

zing9tru@hotmail.com



Best Regards


Lloyd


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------

